# Lounge > Entertainment World >  >  Orange is The New Black

## Kirsebaer

Anyone else hooked on this new series?? I binge watched the entire first season and I can't believe I'll have to wait a whole year to watch the second season  :argh:  It's one of the best series I've seen in a looong time and I highly recommend it!

For those who haven't heard about it, here's a summary:

_Created and executive produced by Jenji Kohan (âWeedsâ) and based on the U.S. best-selling memoir of the same name by Piper Kerman, the comedic drama starring Taylor Schilling follows engaged-Brooklynite Piper Chapman (Schilling) whose decade-old relationship with drug-runner Alex (Laura Prepon) results in her arrest and year-long detention in a federal penitentiary. To pay her debt to society, Piper must trade her comfortable New York life with fiancÃ©  Larry (Jason Biggs) for an orange jumpsuit and a baffling prison culture where she is forced to question everything she believes and form unexpected new alliances with a group of eccentric and outspoken inmates._

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

I haven't gotten around to watching any of the Netflix originals yet despite the fact that they all seem to have been received well. I need to remind myself to check them out soon.

----------


## Otherside

I've watched the first two episodes. It seems good.

----------


## Kirsebaer

> I haven't gotten around to watching any of the Netflix originals yet despite the fact that they all seem to have been received well. I need to remind myself to check them out soon.







> I've watched the first two episodes. It seems good.




I hope you guys will enjoy it as much as I did  :;):

----------


## Coffee

I watched the whole season in 2 days, haha.

----------


## Otherside

Halfway through. Its good when they manage to make it so that the bad guy is actually well...an asshole. How do you make a bad guy in prison? Make a corrupt, drug pushing asshole who will trade oral for drugs. 

Didn't like Piper much at the beginning, but she's getting interesting.

----------


## Kirsebaer

> Halfway through. Its good when they manage to make it so that the bad guy is actually well...an asshole. How do you make a bad guy in prison? Make a corrupt, drug pushing asshole who will trade oral for drugs. 
> 
> Didn't like Piper much at the beginning, but she's getting interesting.



Pornstache is a disgusting asshole indeed, but believe it or not he's not the worst person in the series .. I think Healy is pure evil, you'll see why later on  :: 

As for Piper, I can see why you didn't like her in the beginning.. I have mixed feelings about her, but it's definitely interesting to see her go from a spoiled brat to a badass  ::D:

----------


## Kirsebaer

> I watched the whole season in 2 days, haha.



lol  ::D:  It took me 4 days, but the only reason I didn't watch it all as fast as you did is that I knew I'd start going through withdrawal once I've watched the last episode. I'm probably going to rewatch it one of these days  :;):

----------


## Kirsebaer

My favorite quote from the series:

piper.jpg

----------


## Otherside

I liked this quote...got it for me.

----------


## Kirsebaer

^haha that one too! Crazy Eyes cracks me up!

----------


## Kirsebaer



----------


## mightypillow

> ^haha that one too! Crazy Eyes cracks me up!



Crazy Eyes is my favorite character. 
That part when she asked why everyone calls her Crazy Eyes. Dude.  ::(:

----------


## Kirsebaer

> Crazy Eyes is my favorite character. 
> That part when she asked why everyone calls her Crazy Eyes. Dude.



Yeah I felt really bad for her too! Also after she heard what Larry said about her on the radio :/ that was heartbreaking. Her character grew on me throughout the season

----------


## Kirsebaer

> Crazy Eyes is my favorite character. 
> That part when she asked why everyone calls her Crazy Eyes. Dude.



Yeah I felt really bad for her too! Also after she heard what Larry said about her on the radio :/ that was heartbreaking. Her character grew on me throughout the season

----------


## Kirsebaer



----------


## Kirsebaer

I'm so gutted!!! No more Alex!!  ::'(: (((( Screw you, Laura Prepon! Not cool to leave like that, not cool at all!

Untitled.jpg

----------


## Coffee

^ This made me so sad! I can't believe she's leaving with the amazing reviews this show has gotten.

----------


## Kirsebaer

> ^ This made me so sad! I can't believe she's leaving with the amazing reviews this show has gotten.



I know right  ::(:  I wonder what the reason is! There are rumours saying that it might be because she's a Scientologist and the fact that she's playing a gay character could have caused her some problems with her church or smth! But maybe we'll never know the real reason  ::

----------


## mightypillow

> I'm so gutted!!! No more Alex!! (((( Screw you, Laura Prepon! Not cool to leave like that, not cool at all!
> 
> Untitled.jpg



Aw I'm sorry to hear that. But I am glad it's her character and not someone else's. I'm not a fan of Vause and Chapman together, and I'm not sure where else they would take her character story-wise besides that.

----------


## Arcadia

I'm addicted to this show, there are so many great characters.  I wanted to read the book that it's based on, but I read some pretty bad reviews.  Oh wells.  Can't wait for season two.

----------


## Kirsebaer



----------


## Koalafan

I need to start watching this show! I started watching the first episode some weeks back but got distracted and didnt finish it  :Tongue: . Think I might be missing out!  ::D:

----------


## Prodigy

My two favorite characters.

----------


## Kirsebaer

> My two favorite characters.



hahaha! gotta love Pennsatucky!

----------


## Kirsebaer

23094c1b21c50564dcdb8be71419daf0.jpg

----------


## Kirsebaer

enhanced-17907-1392483592-13.jpg

----------


## Koalafan

Eeeeeee I still need to watch the first season!  :Tongue:

----------


## Kirsebaer

> Eeeeeee I still need to watch the first season!



Omg you don't know what you're missing  ::D:  go watch it nowwww  :damn kids:

----------


## lovetornadoes

GREAT SHOW! So excited it's coming out in a few days  ::D:

----------


## Otherside

New season in three days and I'm in the midst of exams.  ::(: 

Damn, I want these things to be over so I can watch this thing.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Looking forward to the new season  ::):

----------


## Hush

Omg, 2015 is far away. Hurry season 3, hurry!

----------


## Kesky

I really like that show. can't wait to start season two. I never get around to things though so it might well be Fall before I start watching it, lol.

----------


## Otherside

I wanna watch this, but I'm in the middle of exam period, and I know that if I watch it, I won't get any work done  ::(:

----------


## GunnyHighway

Halfway through season 2 right now. They're getting into a lot more of the characters' back stories in this season, very interesting.

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

I love OITNB. I watched the first season in like four days and the second one in two. That whole thing with Vee was stressing me out because I wanted to see what would happen with her. I didn't really care about Chapman in the second season. I can't rewatch it though. That is just too many emotions for me to go through again. I still can't wait for season 3 though.

----------


## Kirsebaer

this video was posted today on OITNB's official FB page and it cracked me up  ::D:

----------


## Member11

New season is tonight! Who's waiting impatiently for it like me?  ::D:

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

It was released early! I'm so ready to waste the next two days binge watching it and putting my emotions through the wringer. I don't think I can handle another Vee but it'll be good no matter what.

----------


## Otherside

YEEEEE ITS BEEN RELEASED

And I have work to do. Looks like its gonna be multi-taksking time.

----------


## Antidote

Yeah just started watching season 3 tonight. About to watch 3rd episode.  :popcorn:

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

Just finished it yesterday. Managed to pace myself unlike last year. I hate Piper. And Healy. And MCC. And that one C.O. you know the one. A lot. The scene at lake was really great but my favorites were anything with Boo and Doggett  :Heart:

----------


## Otherside

This series was better than last years. Hell, it was really damn good. Gotta feel sorry for Daya now though. And Nicholls. =(

My opinion of Bennett however has skyrocketed downroads to the point where I completley hate him. Can't believe he did that series.

BTW has anyone on here watched Wentworth? It's another drama set in a womans prison, thats pretty good as well.

----------


## Antidote

I'm not into this season. Idk, I just feel bored with it.

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

> I'm not into this season. Idk, I just feel bored with it.



A lot of people have said that. The drama with Velast season was too palpable to be followed by a season with no main villain. What episode are you on? The biggest plot is Caputo's but I found the one with Dogget to be the most interesting and the one ai want to see the resolution of.

----------


## Antidote

> A lot of people have said that. The drama with Velast season was too palpable to be followed by a season with no main villain. What episode are you on? The biggest plot is Caputo's but I found the one with Dogget to be the most interesting and the one ai want to see the resolution of.



I just finished it last night. And yeah, I think they could have expanded on Doggett's plot. That may happen next season though because it was kind of implied when Coates shakes hands with Maritza. Overall I think there was too much breadth over depth. Should have spent more time focusing on fewer characters because you get more invested in the drama that way.

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

> I just finished it last night. And yeah, I think they could have expanded on Doggett's plot. That may happen next season though because it was kind of implied when Coates shakes hands with Maritza. Overall I think there was too much breadth over depth. Should have spent more time focusing on fewer characters because you get more invested in the drama that way.



what did you think of Stella?She was popular but I didn't get _it_. Like you said, they were trying to get a lot of characters didn't get depth. She was just a one-liner factory with no story besides breaking up Piper and Alex and honestly, they could've done that without her.

----------


## Antidote

> what did you think of Stella?She was popular but I didn't get _it_. Like you said, they were trying to get a lot of characters didn't get depth. She was just a one-liner factory with no story besides breaking up Piper and Alex and honestly, they could've done that without her.



I actually think she was used as like a pivotal character to show Piper's transformation into a 'prison b1tch' via them betraying each other. And also because they thought Stella's 1. foreign and 2. hot, so the novelty of that alone will stir up interest in an audience.

----------


## Kirsebaer

> I actually think she was used as like a pivotal character to show Piper's transformation into a 'prison b1tch' via them betraying each other. And also because they thought Stella's 1. foreign and 2. hot, so the novelty of that alone will stir up interest in an audience.



You hit the nail on the head.

I just finished season 3 last night. It wasn't as good as the previous ones, IMO, but still love that show.

"It’s not just sex, it’s love. It’s two people connecting – with four other people. And aliens."  ::

----------


## Kirsebaer

> BTW has anyone on here watched Wentworth? It's another drama set in a womans prison, thats pretty good as well.



I had seen your post about Wentworth the other day and decided to check it out... Watched the first episode yesterday and I thought it was pretty good!  ::D:  Looking forward to watching the rest of the season  ::

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

> I had seen your post about Wentworth the other day and decided to check it out... Watched the first episode yesterday and I thought it was pretty good!  Looking forward to watching the rest of the season



How's the humor in that show? I've been thinking of watching it but I'm not sure that'd I'd want to be watching all drama all the time. Or I guess I could ask how dark does the show get?

----------


## Kirsebaer

> How's the humor in that show? I've been thinking of watching it but I'm not sure that'd I'd want to be watching all drama all the time. Or I guess I could ask how dark does the show get?



Well, there isn't much humor in Wentworth, if any. There are two characters who make me laugh because they're so fucking crazy, but that's about it. 
It does get dark and there are some pretty shocking scenes. A scene in particular made me cry a little. The acting is pretty damn good, tbh. I love this show more than OITNB now  ::):

----------


## Member11

Who else can't wait?!

----------


## Otherside

> Who else can't wait?!



Nichols is back  :XD: 

And 17th of June, can't wait now. That's the day after I finish College, lol Guess I'll be spending the day binging  :XD:

----------


## Member11

> That's the day after I finish College, lol Guess I'll be spending the day binging



Great timing!  :XD:  I'll be binging it too

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

> Nichols is back 
> 
> And 17th of June, can't wait now. That's the day after I finish College, lol Guess I'll be spending the day binging



I'm still waiting for Miss Claudette to come back  ::(:

----------


## Otherside

> I'm still waiting for Miss Claudette to come back



I know she was my one of my favourite characters. I was so upset when she didn't get released  ::(:

----------


## Kirsebaer

> Who else can't wait?!



meee!!  ::D:

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

It's happening  ::D:

----------


## Member11

Very sad ending  ::(: 

Btw, do you guys think Daya will shoot the guard?

----------


## Otherside

^No, I can't see it happening to be honest. I suspect something will intervene come Series 5.

----------


## Member11

> ^No, I can't see it happening to be honest. I suspect something will intervene come Series 5.



I agree, plus if she did she will be sent to max and we'll never see her again. It also drives me crazy that she says she is a good strong person, but as soon as her mother leaves she becomes a wannabe gangster  :doh:

----------


## Otherside

> I agree, plus if she did she will be sent to max and we'll never see her again. It also drives me crazy that she says she is a good strong person, but as soon as her mother leaves she becomes a wannabe gangster



Yeah it just seems like a massive personality flip that just seems a tad unrealistic. 

Shame we didn't see anything of Bennett though. I was half expecting her mother to kick his door down and give him what for for abandoning his unborn child. Guy would have deserved it. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Member11

> Shame we didn't see anything of Bennett though. I was half expecting her mother to kick his door down and give him what for for abandoning his unborn child. Guy would have deserved it.



I didn't even think of that, that would have been so cool to watch and the guy definitely deserves it. I don't know how anyone could abandon their kid, for me it wouldn't even come to mind as an option.

Do you think the mother will stay out of prison though?

----------


## Otherside

> I didn't even think of that, that would have been so cool to watch and the guy definitely deserves it. I don't know how anyone could abandon their kid, for me it wouldn't even come to mind as an option.
> 
> Do you think the mother will stay out of prison though?



I hope so, and I'd love to say that I think that she'll manage to get the nail salon that she wants, but honestly? I've got a horrid feeling that she's gonna struggle on the outside, and she's gonna struggle to find a job with a criminal record. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Member11

> I hope so, and I'd love to say that I think that she'll manage to get the nail salon that she wants, but honestly? I've got a horrid feeling that she's gonna struggle on the outside, and she's gonna struggle to find a job with a criminal record.



Yeah, it sucks how horrible people with a criminal record are treated  ::\:  It would be so awesome if she got the nail salon, I'm hoping she is able to do it, use her contacts, etc, and make it happen, but you're right, everything is against her.

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

> I hope so, and I'd love to say that I think that she'll manage to get the nail salon that she wants, but honestly? I've got a horrid feeling that she's gonna struggle on the outside, and she's gonna struggle to find a job with a criminal record. 
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk



I think she will. When Taystee got out, you saw her struggling immediately. She didn't have anyone to pick her up, she had to beg to have a place to stay, and didn't really have a plan or anyone to reach out for for a job except for Vee but 1. Taystee didn't want to contact her and 2. Vee was probably on the run at that point. Alieda had Caesar's baby momma to pick her up, take her to lunch, shopping, and even a place to stay. She has a plan for how she's going to get money to get a place to move out and get her kids back so it should be more hopeful. She doesn't seem like the type of person to deliberately get sent back because she couldn't handle the world. 

I'm just worried about Daya. I've always liked her but I didn't like her succumbing to peer pressure so quickly.

----------


## Otherside

> I think she will. When Taystee got out, you saw her struggling immediately. She didn't have anyone to pick her up, she had to beg to have a place to stay, and didn't really have a plan or anyone to reach out for for a job except for Vee but 1. Taystee didn't want to contact her and 2. Vee was probably on the run at that point. Alieda had Caesar's baby momma to pick her up, take her to lunch, shopping, and even a place to stay. She has a plan for how she's going to get money to get a place to move out and get her kids back so it should be more hopeful. She doesn't seem like the type of person to deliberately get sent back because she couldn't handle the world. 
> 
> I'm just worried about Daya. I've always liked her but I didn't like her succumbing to peer pressure so quickly.



Agreed there. If Daya doesn't shoot the guard (and if she does she's going to be swiftly shipped off to max for a very long stay), I honestly think she may well end up a part of the new gang that has formed, and most likely involved in thr drug dealing that they have going on. 

I just can't see this going at all well for her come season five. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------

